# My recent film make-up



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I got a call again to do a short film and for me to do my own make-up. The gig? I'm a hostage and have been roughed up some. Believe it or not it's a comedy, but a dark comedy. I thought you may like to see some close-up stills from taken from the movie. They wanted it to look very fresh and realistic.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job Sickie, looks like you had a fun night out on the town.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

If I didn't know any better, I'd say your not very popular with the locals! LOL
Good job doing yourself up.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Nice job there, looks like it kinda hurts a bit


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice job Sickie


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Great color on the bruises... I've noticed a lot of people reach for the purple and blue the moment they think "bruise", and you get these characters who immediately have this dark purple shiner (that wouldn't show up until the next day) like 2 seconds after they're hit. That pic looks fresh and inflamed and painful.

When people in the Halloween shop wanted "trauma", I'd give them the dark bruise if they specifically asked for it, but otherwise stuck with the dusky red like yours if I was doing my own thing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Rev, add green and yellow and you have a bruise almost entirely healed later on.

Thanks guys. It's always nice to share my stuff here.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*The black eye is really nicely done. Good job. *


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks DR. I love doing this stuff.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

make up is a little interest I want to look in. I guess i'll be bugging you  The red no doubt really helped it look all the better. I agree!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yeah yeah he come in late last night and the wife let him have it.......


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sssssssssshhhhhh Slightlymad. You'll blow my mystique!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice sickie...simple and effective, and believable


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Ickie, nice work. Looks like you've been doing this for a while.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

For awhile, M, but everytime I do it I have fun like a newbie!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Excellent bruising. Well done. (or, from all the red bits, is that medium rare?)

Not Halloween, but related: Many years ago, as a practical joke I and a couple of friends made ourselves up to look like we had been in a car wreck. Bruised faces, bandages, crutch, neck brace, etc. (I was particularly proud of the partial outline of a pair of spectacles, as if they had been smashed against the bridge of her nose in the "impact.") Then we showed up that way to dress-rehearsal for a performance we were all in. Heheheheh. You should have seen the director panic!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I love it!


----------

